# ? about hollow pt pellet



## Lord Tarron (Aug 1, 2006)

I shot about 350 of them none will mushroom out i am useing a pellet rifle with a 800+ fps. Is it not going fast enuff (sorry if i missed spelled it spelling is bad).


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

what brand of pellet like gamo,crossman, rws,ect,,,,,


----------



## Lord Tarron (Aug 1, 2006)

the name of the pellet is premier hollow point hunting pellet made by crossman


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I have shot Premiers hollow-points from my Shadow 1000, and they never did expand. I just use them as overall pest pellets, for rats and stuff.


----------



## HERSHEY_VOLS_22 (Sep 5, 2006)

My premere pellets (500 case right?) expand perfect on cans of green giant corn, which is harder than coke cans. What were u shooting at? usually soft targets they dont expand much


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Sorry, hersheyvols22, but I was talking about expansion on small game. And you're right, they don't expand very well on anything softer than food cans. That's why I use them for rats and plinking.

I'm not sure if Lord Tarron was talking about targets or animals, though. What were you shooting at, Tarron?


----------

